# bulkin up baby



## chronic (May 28, 2004)

started my new routine wed, more intense than my any prev routine, hope it works! 

WED-Bicepts/Back
AM-
straight bar curl-50Lbsx12repsx4sets w/ 30sec rest between. 
3 min rest.
DB curl-42Lbsx10repsx4sets w/ 30sec rest between.
3 min rest.
forarm curl (straight bar)-70Lbsx10repsx2sets. w/ 1min rest between
3 min rest.
reverse forarm curl(straight bar)-15Lbsx10repsx2sets w/ 1min rest between

sleep 3 hours

PM-
still sore from morning
EZ-curl-66Lbsx12repsx2sets w/ 30sec rest between
EZ-curl-55Lbsx12repsx2sets w/ 30sec rest between
usually use 70-75Lbs... hehehe not today ouch
3 min rest
deadlift-152Lbsx10repsx7sets w/ 1-2min rest between
dislocated a rib a few years ago so i have to be carefull with my back
6-10min rest
concentration curl-42Lbsx10repsx2sets w/ 30sec rest between
usually do 50Lbs but felt like my forarm was gonna rip off 
Bent over DB rows-70Lbsx15 repsx3sets w/ 30sec rest between
sleep till morning


thur-Rest
holy shit i'm freakin sore, mom gave me shit for eating everything... i didnt eat EVERYTHING, she's exzageratin, gave me shit again for tryin to eat 2 big ass steaks for breakfast, said there for everybody, waited till she went to work and cooked 1+pound of hamburger hehehe

fri-chest
not done yet will post later


----------



## chronic (May 28, 2004)

Fri-Chest
AM-
flat bench-142Lbsx4repsx2sets w/2min rest between
flat bench-142Lbsx3repsx2sets w/2min rest between 
cooked and ate breakfast
incline bench-110Lbsx6repsx4sets w/1-2min rest between
2min rest
decline bench-120Lbsx5repsx4sets w/2min rest between
3min rest
DB bench-30Lbsx16repsx4sets w/30sec-1min rest between
incline DB bench-30Lbsx16repsx4sets w/30sec-1min rest between

sleep

PM-
DB fly's-30Lbsx12repsx4sets w/2min rest between
incline DB fly's-30Lbsx8repsx1set... fuckin oowwiee!    
1 arm pushups-15repsx2sets, SH*T!  usually do 30reps
diamond pushups-dropped dead at 12reps   
finally done  my shoulders just about ripped off tryin to do incline fly's


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

Chronic,
Whats the diet look like ?


----------



## chronic (May 31, 2004)

i'll have 2 post my diet later cuz 4 some reason i cant seem to remember what i ate right now lol it aint much of a diet  but thats on of the best parts of bulkin  hmm i seem 2b runnin outta protien powder at tha moment    

sunday-shoulders/tricepts

military press-
70LBsx10repsx4sets w/2-3min rest between (chattin on msn)

3min rest

military press behind neck-
50LBsx12repsx4sets w/1min rest between

2min rest

DB overhead press-
40Lbsx10 w/1min rest (2 heavy for left arm)
30LBsx15 w/1min rest 
30LBsx20x2sets w/1min rest between

2min rest

standing DB fly's-
20LBsx12repsx4sets w/1min rest between

2min rest

reverse curl-
50LBsx12repsx4sets w/1min rest between

tricept kickback-
36LBsx16repsx4sets w/1-2min rest between

5min rest

dips-
BW+70LBsx12repsx4sets w/30sec rest between (sweaty bastard  )


----------



## chronic (May 31, 2004)

finally got some pics 2 post  pretty happy with the pics but cant wait till i really start buffin up, neva really worked out this intense b4, usually jus picked up weights when eva i felt like it n most of da time i just curled a few times a day   but its a nice change of pace and good 2 actually feel sore tha next day(and tha day after that lol)


----------



## chronic (May 31, 2004)

OHH forgot to mention 142LB bench was my 1repmax the week b4!! was gonna start off with my one rep max and drop to 130LBs but i surprised myself and put it up 4 times, heheh jus about put it back on the rack after 1 outta habit but relized i could do a few more, i know it aint much, but still a "PR"


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

chronic said:
			
		

> OHH forgot to mention 142LB bench was my 1repmax the week b4!! was gonna start off with my one rep max and drop to 130LBs but i surprised myself and put it up 4 times, heheh jus about put it back on the rack after 1 outta habit but relized i could do a few more, i know it aint much, but still a "PR"




Way to go !


----------



## chronic (May 31, 2004)

todays diet was waay more clean than most days but here it is

1)honycombs
2)1cup oatmeal, 4 slices toast, whole wheat rye bread w/butter, 1cup milk
3)3eggs raw
4)3eggs raw
12o-clock got tired and slept till 6  (6 hours wasted, coulda ate 2-3 times)
5)shredded wheat, 2 slices toast, whole wheat rye bread w/butter
6)2 cups rice, 4 peaces boiled chickin 2cups milk
7)3eggs
so far bout 8 big cups of water, prolly drink bout 8 more by da time i go to bed
edited at 11pm \/ 
8)3cups leftover rice(11 o-clock)think da rice had some kinda chickin broth in it, or some kinda chickin flav, as did meal 6 i just didnt notice, either cuz i ate it too fast or i jus didnt care 
think i'll have some toast too, better add da rest of my meals now so i dont have to come back and edit it later
*9)2 sclices wholewheat toast w/butter 1cup milk
*10)PB sandwich(few hours later of course) 1 cup milk
edited at 11pm /\


its only 10:30pm so i'll prolly eat at least a few more times plus usually a PB sandwich b4 bed or around 3am wichever comes first 
also niticed my carb intake was low today, usually eat a box of KD to myself and 2pkgs noodles but i slept 6 hours and was lazy so i just had shredded wheat
my diet doesnt usually look this healthy, kinda surprised myself  but my mom's tryin to loose weight so she's buyin healthier food! means i'll have to eat more to gain weight! went from 175 yesterday to 172 weighed jus now  i like eatin anyways 

had to edit this at 11:00pm  cuz i checked tha fridge and found more left over rice so i heated it up and ate that to


----------



## chronic (Jun 1, 2004)

took some measurements this morning b4 breakfast around 7am, not too shabby but felt pretty shitty after i took my little brothers measurements

ME-19yrs(20 in october) 172

neck-16 inches
left bicept-12 1/2 inches
right bicept-13 inches
left forarm-11 1/2 inches
right forarm-11 1/2 inches
chest-43 1/2 inches
calves-14 1/2

little bro-13yrs(turned 13 in feb) about tha same weight, little shorter, kinda surprised he's pretty solid! but never see him lift weights?

neck-15
left bicept-12 inches
right bicept-11 1/3 inches
left forarm-10 inches
right forarm-10 1/3
chest-43 2/3 inches
calves-14 1/2

truly felt shitty after seeing his measurements, even tho i'm 10x stronger and he doesnt have any definition, tha little bastards pretty solid when he flex's,
maybe in a few years i'll let him work out with me  see how big he gets
not really suprised he's that solid when i really think about it, he prolly hits tha punchin bag more than me i even see him with cut/bruised knuckles once in a while  he likes to compare his bloody knuckles to mine  altho mine heal faster
cant really figure out why both our knuckles bleed tho  we both use 15ft wraps on each hand + thick gloves  also kinda freakish for a 13yr old to be hittin tha bag hard enough for that to happin 
damm kid has a 20LB backpack and seen him do 10 pushups with it on  cant wait till he starts liftin or gettin into football


----------



## chronic (Jun 3, 2004)

well yesterdays diet and workout sucked  started out good with
meals-
1)shredded wheat -5am
2)spagetti -7am
3)oatmeal, 4 peices toast w/butter, 3raw eggs -8am
4)orange -8:30am

started workin out 9-9:30am
EZ-curl bar- 70LBsx12repsx4sets
concentration curl- 40LBsx12repsx2sets
went out drinkin 
didnt really plan on it jus got a call  i feel shitty now tho cuz i didnt get to finish my workout, now i have to make up for it today, pretty hard when u feel like u cant drink enough water, already had bout 10 cups and its only lunch time


----------

